# Official September COTM Submission Thread



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

*All Members are eligible to enter! Entrys must be made by 11:59:59 p.m. September 24th, 2012. Voting will begin September 25th, 2012, and end on September 30th, 2012 at 11:59:99. Contest winner will have a picture of their Cruze on the front page, for the month of March as well as a COTM Winner title.*​

*Contest Rules* *Make a post in this thread with the following Information:* 
*Descriptive Thread Title*: ie: John’s Featured Cruze Submission 
*Name:* John Doe (Full Name Optional)
*Location:* State, City
*Car Info:* Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 
*Stock Options:* XM, onStar ......
*Modifications:* (you may divide them in categories if you wish to do so. ie Exterior, Interior, Performance…) 
*Future plans:* whatever plans
*Other info*: (ie: shows won….)
*Display up to 10 quality and well deserving images following all the text above.*
[*]*Entry Rules: *
*You must be the owner of the Cruze you are submitting. **10 images max. **One submission per member per month*. *Past winners may enter again after 6 months from the original winning date.*
*You will NOT be up for voting if you do not have a submission in THIS thread.*






*No discussions in this thread. Just submissions.* 

Admin reserves the right to amend these rules as necessary, at any time.​


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

*Discription:* Beachernaut's Cruze
*Name*: Jason
*Location*: Lyman, WY
*Car*: 2012 Cruze Eco 6MT, Blue Granite
*Options*: Conectivity package
*Mods*:
Exterior: Clear Bra, Window Tint, Debadge
Performance: Resonator delete, spark plug .035 gap
*Future plans*: Drive the heck out of it.

Note: Photobucket doesn't display pics at full size or quality. I have the high quality pics if needed.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

MRidge43 said:


> 2012 Cruze LS, Luxor Blue, AT, Bluetooth connectivity package
> 
> Mods: 20% Tint all around
> Smoke lens fog lights with factory fog switch
> ...































































more pics


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

*Name: *Jon
*Location: *Northville, MI
*Car Info: *2012 GMX071 Cruze LTZ RS in GGT Autumn Metallic and AAY Cocoa/Light Neutral
*Stock Options: Standard 1.4T LTZ options plus RS package and sunroof
Modifications:
--Exterior: RS badge on the trunk with relocated LTZ badge, Gold/silver Cruze pinstripe
--Interior: Nothing yet
--Performance: CAI resonator tube delete, plugs gapped to .030
Future plans: Husky liners before winter, K&N drop in or possibly aftermarket CAI system, splash guards of some sort (may try to use GM ones and modify for RS?), turbo gauge/mount




































































I have full size images available of the above as well.

Link to more pics:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-c...-autumn-ltz-rs-picture-thread.html#post124568*


----------



## terrym (Jun 16, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title*: Terry's Featured Cruze Submission 
*Name:* Terry Morgan
*Location:* Moundsville, WV
*Car Info:* 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT1, Blue Granite Metallic 
*Stock Options:* XM, onStar, AT
*Modifications:* 
Added GM fog lights (thanks to CruzeTalk 'How To')
Added GM splash guards (thanks to CruzeTalk forum)
Removed rear badging ('Cruze' and 'LT', thanks to CruzeTalk forum)
*Future plans:
*Upgrade audio system to a SQ focused system (thanks to Xtreme's 'How To')
























































​


----------



## BullittGT849 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Custom Cruze RS*

*Model* - 2012 Chevrolet Cruze RS Turbo 6spd Manual 
*Color* - Victory Red 
*Shop* - Glover Customs Shop 
*Interior* - Custom Katzkin® Red on Black Leather Seating, Dash & Door Panels installed by Integrity Customs - Tulsa, Oklahoma
*Exterior* - Custom Rally Striping and Wheel/Tire Package by CarFX - Tulsa
*Wheel and Tire* - 18" 5 Spoke Cruiser Alloy Deep Dish Chrome Wheels with Hercules 18" Raptis 225/45/ZR18 BSW Radials
*History* - Cruze RS Custom by Jim Glover Chevrolet Custom Shop - Tulsa, Oklahoma for Darryl Starbird Exotic & Custom Car Show in 
February 2012. Only one produced.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very very nice! Congratulations to the owner!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

*KevJam79's Cruze for COTM Contest*

*2012 Cruze 2LT 6MT - Blue Topaz Metallic w/ Jet Black Leather
*
OEM Equipment:

RS Package
Sunroof
Pioneer Stereo
All-Season Floor Mats
Cargo Net

Installed Items:

3M 35% Tint (All Around)
PIAA Ion Crystal Fog Lights (H8)
Cobalt "Turbocharged" Emblem
Defenderworx Black Bowties
LED Interior and License Plate Lights
18" Enkei EV5 Flat Bronze 
225-45-R18 Michelin Primacy MXM4

Future Items:

Prosport Boost Gauge
Superlux (Korean) LED Tails
Undisclosed Power Adders

*Name: Kevin J.
Location: Missouri



*


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

*Name: Patrick
Location: Turlock, Ca
Car: 2011 Cruze lt



















Exterior: Smoked Emblems, 5% tint, esparrco 17' rims, 8k hids
Performance: K&n sri, trifecta tune
Future plans: zzp down & mid pipe, flowmaster dbx exhaust, lowering kit*


----------

